# Schwinn jeweler help needed - fender bomb



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 18, 2022)

Need advice or suggestions for how to fill the empty hole on a repro fender bomb I recently acquired. Hoping for original like look. Total newbie to this so don't be afraid to over explain. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2022)

Flourescent Green Plexi. Cut a piece a little over the diameter and heat to dome shape. 
Maybe @PlasticNerd can help?


----------



## p51mustang55 (Dec 18, 2022)

onecatahula here on the Cabe may still have some of the original uranium reflectors that went in these fender bombs. I would pm him and ask.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 18, 2022)

I may have an original glass lens also- I will look in the stash!! 😎


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Flourescent Green Plexi. Cut a piece a little over the diameter and heat to dome shape.
> Maybe @PlasticNerd can help?
> 
> View attachment 1753631



I have that green in stock in 1/4” thick!!! 😎


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 18, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> I may have an original glass lens also- I will look in the stash!! 😎



Only have red, amber or clear. Sorry


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 18, 2022)

I noticed That the prewar red rear carrier reflectors fit just right but does the outer rim get ground down?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 18, 2022)

needs an eyeball.. why be normal?


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 18, 2022)

A green marble or you could go with something jeweled. I have over 25K marbles, all kinds, sizes and colors.


----------



## jesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Did you check with Raul in Fremont  I think he's done them before.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 18, 2022)

jesus said:


> Did you check with Raul in Fremont  I think he's done them before.



Cool. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 18, 2022)

This is one I finished


----------



## Eastside Schwinn Classics (Dec 18, 2022)

HOW MUCH FOR THE FINISHED ONE


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 20, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1753672



Like this! Used it in my rat rod fuel filter. Lmao!


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 20, 2022)

Always keep an eye on that sediment bowl. How many people notice it at the cruise in's?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 20, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Always keep an eye on that sediment bowl. How many people notice it at the cruise in's?



Not too many people notice it but the ones who do….priceless reactions! Lmao!


----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 20, 2022)

Show off, lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 20, 2022)

stock motored Model A's have a bowl like that right in the firewall where everyone can  see. I have seen all sorts of things inside. I like the glass Frogs the best.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Dec 24, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1753672



Can I get that in green?


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 24, 2022)

I have this, about an inch in diameter. Flat on the back with a wire hook.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 25, 2022)

Check Ebay for vintage Glass road/rail sign cat-eye reflectors...the green ones pop up occasionally ..
I think you need to bore out the hole a bit more to get them to fit also..
not ashamed to admit, although not a fan of those things, I tried that 
'operation' once.


----------



## Rusty Relics (Dec 25, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> stock motored Model A's have a bowl like that right in the firewall where everyone can  see. I have seen all sorts of things inside. I like the glass Frogs the best.



Darn. Now I gotta get me a frog for my '37 Ford truck. Just seems too cool not to!


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 31, 2022)

I know these pics suck, but earlier today i found this in a tool box i bought full of vintage hardware. As soon as i saw it i remembered these fender bombs since it looks like it would go on the fender bombs


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 31, 2022)

Is if off a fender bomb? It was in a toolbox of bottom bracket and headset parts i got today.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2022)

silentda213gangster said:


> Is if off a fender bomb? It was in a toolbox of bottom bracket and headset parts i got today.




Maybe from a ..............


----------



## silentda213gangster (Jan 1, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> Maybe from a ..............
> View attachment 1760755



See man that why when u said that the white frame i had was a repaint, instead of questioning you. I accepted it and asked why you felt it was cause ur always on ur poop. The guy i purchase the box from said he use to mess with eljins, JC higgins and schwinn bicycles. So what u said totally makes sense. Is this jewel i have worth anything


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 1, 2023)

silentda213gangster said:


> I know these pics suck, but earlier today i found this in a tool box i bought full of vintage hardware. As soon as i saw it i remembered these fender bombs since it looks like it would go on the fender bombs
> 
> View attachment 1760600
> 
> View attachment 1760601



It might fill a tank hole, but I'm pretty sure the threads on that make it for industrial machinery or custom automotive dash lights.
The colorflow tanks have a smooth glass front reflector with round facets on the inside. The one pictured here is multifaceted(triangles) on the outside as well.


----------

